# Car is shuddering/dangerous on highway



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

If your transmission is leaking a lot of fluid you will have problems including slipping and shuddering. Eventually it will leave you stranded. Take it in for service as soon as you can.


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

TDCruze said:


> If your transmission is leaking a lot of fluid you will have problems including slipping and shuddering. Eventually it will leave you stranded. Take it in for service as soon as you can.


Trying to. Still waiting on dealership to get back to me. I don't know what their deal is, but they used to be awesome for service. Then, the guy who I typically worked with was let go(or quit?) and their service has been really bad since then. I have another thread here where I had to take it in multiple times because their techs don't know how to troubleshoot a suspension issue and members here without even seeing my car knew exactly what the problem is.

These cars not having trans fluid dipsticks is the most annoying thing!!!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Gh0st said:


> Trying to. Still waiting on dealership to get back to me. I don't know what their deal is, but they used to be awesome for service. Then, the guy who I typically worked with was let go(or quit?) and their service has been really bad since then. I have another thread here where I had to take it in multiple times because their techs don't know how to troubleshoot a suspension issue and members here without even seeing my car knew exactly what the problem is.
> 
> These cars not having trans fluid dipsticks is the most annoying thing!!!


It may be time to try another dealer from the sounds of things. If there is another one in your area. 

As for the dipstick I agree it would be very handy to have.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Don't think its a trans issue. What color was the fluid you saw? Also have you checked the plug gap on your plugs?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You've got a leak somewhere. Get it in. If you only have the one Chevy dealership go to another GM dealership. The transmission isn't unique to the Cruze.


----------



## AndyK (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm having the EXACT same problem on the highway! Bringing it to the dealer on Tuesday - hope the tranny doesn't seize up before then!

Maybe move this post because it's not a "service issue" yet!?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

AndyK said:


> I'm having the EXACT same problem on the highway! Bringing it to the dealer on Tuesday - hope the tranny doesn't seize up before then!
> 
> Maybe move this post because it's not a "service issue" yet!?


Hey Andy! Please keep us posted on your dealer visit this Tuesday. We're sorry for any inconvenience this has caused. As you know, we're here to offer additional assistance if needed.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## AndyK (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks Amber!

As an update, it wasn't the tranny. Turns out there was a bad connection to the PCM, and #3 spark plug was shorting out. So the car was running on 3 cylinders for who knows how long! They repaired the PCM connection, re-programmed the computer and replaced one spark plug. Car is now getting 33mpg, compared to 27, and has it's pep back!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

AndyK said:


> Thanks Amber!
> 
> As an update, it wasn't the tranny. Turns out there was a bad connection to the PCM, and #3 spark plug was shorting out. So the car was running on 3 cylinders for who knows how long! They repaired the PCM connection, re-programmed the computer and replaced one spark plug. Car is now getting 33mpg, compared to 27, and has it's pep back!


Andy, that's fantastic that the repairs performed has your car running like a champ again! Thank you for letting us know how everything turned out, and if there's anything else you'd like us to look into, please let us know.

Jasmine F
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

